# Some pics of our brats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't posted much lately, I need to make more time for getting on the site, I miss it!

We have 8 does, 4 doelings, and 7 bucklings/wethers. I don't know how people with large herds do it, because these guys keep me sooo busy lol

This is Brownie ♥ LOVE this little girl, we are all very attached to her. Her mom is our young spotted doe, Caramel.

First few are from 3-4-14 when she was a couple of weeks old. 



























My daughter and her 4-H wether, Sport 









My son's 4-H wether, Elvis 3-15-14









Peanut the brattiest brat of the entire herd  ♥









Snow White









Wysteria, Snow White, Sport, Star and Twinkle









3-21-14

Caramel, Zeek and Brownie <babies are 5 weeks old today>









My son and Brownie ♥









My son and Zeek...communicating? lol









Thunder, my youngest daughters 4-H wether









Creep feeder area with some of the January babies









Zeek and Colt playing.. lol 









Some signs that spring is supposed to be here, even though the temps haven't been much of a reflection of it! Snow tonight? Really?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son took some pics of Elvis with my camera thought I'd share. Elvis is just the sweetest boy ♥ he's a very sensitive baby too, makes him all the more innocent!














































Elvis was peeking around the corner watching me lol









Elvis and his brother Costello. Elvis has this funny habit of pawing at the fence when he wants to go out. He'll even bite the fence. I kept telling him all he had to do was walk through the open gate, but he's a boy and has his own mind of doing things I guess lol


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh such cute babies!!! Always love seeing your pictures!! Cant wait to see how your kids do at the shows!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That Brownies face just beats all, but my favorite is the shot of Sport.

ps you kind of made up for it by posting pics.:wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Love all the pictures! You have really nice goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They are all such sweethearts, Sport is a ham, and he knows how much he is adored 
Brownie...OMGoodness, she's just an angel! She was very shy up until she was a couple of weeks old, I was really worried she wouldn't be as social as the other babies, but she made a complete turn around, and now she is so sweet, and loves to be loved on and held. We had some nice people here this evening looking at a couple of does, and my daughter picked up Brownie, was petting her and she was falling asleep in her arms ♥ She was about 3lbs at birth, and at 5 weeks she's just over 21lbs. Her brother is a monster @ 29lbs <mom is not very big/old>. Their mom was accidentally bred <got out with the buck>, she's a Nubian/boer and not real big yet, she kidded 1 day before her 1st birthday! But she's a fantastic mom, and I am very pleased with her babies.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

As always your pictures are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing. I think Elvis' facial marking is super cool! Sport and Brownie are both super adorable as well!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Love your herd!!!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Whoa, your son got big! Your goats look great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, Tenacross I can't believe how big he has gotten! He'll be 13 in May. Just since school started in August he went from a size 12 to a size 16! He's going to be taller than me by inches this summer if he keeps this up lol 

The babies are all so much fun ♥ I think this is the friendliest bunch we've ever had! I have to take at least 20 minutes extra out after feeding in the mornings to pet everyone. They are attention hogs, it's funny though because they will paw at each other as if to say 'excuse me, it's my turn,' I ♥ it  

Elvis and Costello are the biggest of the bunch and the youngest of the Jan kids. Elvis weighed in at 51lbs. on Saturday. Twinkle is a quad, and she's right behind them around 47lbs I believe, she's a big, long doeling. I have some more pics of the 4-H babies in the 4-H section.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so adorable!!! always love your pictures


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I really enjoyed these. My favorite was the one with the little cutie sticking her tongue out. Awesome!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I Agree with everyone. Beautiful goats and kids! (human and goatie!)


----------

